# Renting unfurnished properties



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi everyone.

We are still in London and looking on websites to rent a house in Dubai for late April (If anyone has a villa available in The Springs, Meadows or Arabian Ranches would be interested to hear from them).

When it says 'unfurnished properties' does this mean that even the larger white goods such as the cooker, fridge and washing machine are not included?

Also, will my UK tv work there?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Unfurnished (generally) means the villa does not come with oven/stove, any whitegoods, window or floor coverings, and yes, your TV will work will work here.


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> Unfurnished (generally) means the villa does not come with oven/stove, any whitegoods, window or floor coverings, and yes, your TV will work will work here.


Many thanks for the reply sgilli3!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Dipsy,

Are you looking at short term or like a year contract?


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Dipsy, the websites aren't up to date, so you're kind of wasting your time there apart from the sites giving you an indication of price. 

You're better off ringing a real estate agent and they will let you know exactly what's available, and how the market is looking. 

PM me if you want a referral on a good agent for the areas you mentioned.


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

marc said:


> Dipsy,
> 
> Are you looking at short term or like a year contract?


Marc,

we are looking at a year contract.


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hamish said:


> Dipsy, the websites aren't up to date, so you're kind of wasting your time there apart from the sites giving you an indication of price.
> 
> You're better off ringing a real estate agent and they will let you know exactly what's available, and how the market is looking.
> 
> PM me if you want a referral on a good agent for the areas you mentioned.


Hamish

It would be great if you could give me a referral on a good agent. Thanks.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

How much do you want to pay for the year?

Which area would you most be interested in?


----------



## DCtoDubai (Oct 26, 2008)

If anyone has a realtor recommendation I would greatly appreciate it!

Moving to Dubai in the beginning of March and have started looking in Old Town, Residences, etc. as well as the Marina. I think that Old Town and that area will be better as I will be working in Deira (Al Ghurair City Center) and the commute will be shorter!

Looking for a 1 plus study or 2 bed. From what I can tell, I should be able to get either easily for under 150 . . . So, any realtor recs, please let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DCtoDubai (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow! I think I can send and receive PMs now?


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

just make sure all the details are stated accordingly in the contract. funished vs. unfurnished can be tricky sometimes when settling...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Please PM me, i can recommend myself?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

DCtoDubai said:


> If anyone has a realtor recommendation I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Moving to Dubai in the beginning of March and have started looking in Old Town, Residences, etc. as well as the Marina. I think that Old Town and that area will be better as I will be working in Deira (Al Ghurair City Center) and the commute will be shorter!
> 
> ...


I have sent you PM.

Thanks.

Marc


----------



## William (Feb 11, 2009)

DCtoDubai said:


> If anyone has a realtor recommendation I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Moving to Dubai in the beginning of March and have started looking in Old Town, Residences, etc. as well as the Marina. I think that Old Town and that area will be better as I will be working in Deira (Al Ghurair City Center) and the commute will be shorter!
> 
> ...



I've been in dubai for 6 months now and used many agents trying to find the perfect place. Got one thru Paul at EOA Dubai. He was good, but not much competition as most agents in Dubai are shocking at best !

(050 268 5223 - this is the number i had for him 6 months ago)

Good Luck !


----------



## DCtoDubai (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help and hints.

Looks like my touch-down date will be March 13th or 14th.

Even with all of the distress in Dubai, I am really looking forward to the move. And, honestly, whatever is the true story there, it cannot be any worse than here in the US.

Tim


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

marc said:


> How much do you want to pay for the year?
> 
> Which area would you most be interested in?


Marc, the company are giving a housing allowance of AED 210,000 for the year.

We are mainly interested in The Springs/Meadows area.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

dipsy said:


> Marc, the company are giving a housing allowance of AED 210,000 for the year.
> 
> We are mainly interested in The Springs/Meadows area.


Dipsy

Just back from my week in Dubai - as you already know we rented a villa in Springs 14 - I like it as its close to the town centre and school that we discussed ours is only a short walk away from the pool and park - several properties are empty and to let boards around not only Springs 14 but other ones too. Marc was great with us and although he didn't secure the villa that we did rent sent us pics of villas that he did have to let us see - really helpful. After the children did their assesments at DBS they were all offered places - hurrrraaayy!!! 

Debbie


----------



## mfkhan (Jan 28, 2009)

please call 0503478933for help on rentals.


----------



## sanb1234 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Marc,

Would you be able to help me out as well? I'm looking for a 1-bed in the Marina or Downtown area.

Thanks!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Sam,

If you can post 3 more times, I can talk to you in more detail...


----------



## sanb1234 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ohh....ok....!


----------

